# A bela e histórica: São Luís!



## Ponta Poranense (Apr 18, 2012)

No iníco de 2021 tive o prazer de conhecer uma das capitais menos divulgadas do Nordeste, fui sem grandes expectativas, mas São Luís sabe encantar. Suas laderias, prédios colonias, azuleijos, o constraste entre o novo e o antigo, o cuidado com os espaços públicos, parece que a cidade vem tomando gosto em se cuidar, o povo hospitaleiro e a comida boa, muito peixe, deixaram me surpreso até de certa forma hipinotizado pela atmosféra proprocionada pela Lisboa tropical.

A capital do Maranhão é equilibrada não se nota grandes contrastes, não me senti inseguro, bom grau de policiamento principalmente nas áreas turísticas, embora a cidade tem sim aspectos a evoluir principalmente quanto a questão turística que pode ser um trunfo em favor do desenvolvimento local. Deixo um agradecimento especial ao meu amigo Ciro e toda sua família pela acolhida calorosa fazendo eu me sentir em casa a mais de 3 mil quilometros.

*Alguns dados:*

População: 1.108.976
Rm: 1.590.852
IDH: 0,768
Pib: 33,6 bilhões

*Localização:







*

Trilha Sonora, sim o regge é muito presente no MA:





Sem mais delongas vamos as fotos:

1. O centro histórico é belo e seu tamanho é considerável!









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7. Casarão sendo revitalizado:









8. Escadaria









9.









11. Restaurante ocupando um casarão, a comida era boa de mais!









12.









13.









14.









15. O centro não e nada plano!









16.









17.









18.









19.









20. Um das fontes do centro:









21.









22.









23.









24. Pracinha.









25.









26.









27.









28.









29.









30.









31.









32. Chaminés









33. O Maranhão tem a terceira maior população negra do Brasil









34. Os azulejos S2









35.









36.









37. O convento, atualmente é um museu:









38.









39.









40. Pensa numa cidade que tem poço:









41. Uma gatinha dando sopa:









42. Contrastes









43. Um pouco do artezanato maranhense:









44. O Prédio é uma antiga fábrica:









45.









46. Museu da cultura africana:









47. Os azulejos foram trazidos de Portugal









48. Pelourinho, representando uma parte triste e vergonhosa da nossa história.









49.Um senhor pensativo:









50. Mais laderias









51.









52.









53. Cai a noite e o centro ganha um charme especial:









54.









55.









56.









57.









58. Antiga estação de ferroviária:










59. A parte administrativa









60. Olha a altura:









61. Palácio dos Leõs, com inspiração francesa:









62.









63.









64.









65. A ilha do Amor!









*Obs:* Logo mais subo fotos da parte moderna e alguns parques e praças. Por fim, algumas fotos dos famosos Lençois maranhenses e cidades da Rm de SLZ.

Obrigado a todos que visitaram o thread!


----------



## BaianoNato (Aug 21, 2015)

Linda São Luís do Maranhão, me impressionou como as ruas do seu centro histórico são limpas, e seus casarões em sua maioria preservados. Parabéns pelo threand!!!


----------



## Will_NE (Oct 27, 2005)

Centro histórico fantástico! E bom ver que, aparentemente, está razoavelmente bem conservado. Parabéns pelo thread!


----------



## Liminha (Nov 6, 2008)

Parabéns pelas fotos. São Luís tem tudo para se consolidar como um grande destino. A cidade parece estar melhorando. O patrimônio histórico é imenso e único. A cidade deu sorte de "escapar" da pilhagem e especulação imobiliária que sofreu grande parte do patrimônio nacional entre os anos 50 e 80.


----------



## VITORCG (Aug 22, 2008)

Única capital nordestina que ainda não conheço e confesso que fiquei apaixonado pelo Centro Histórico da cidade por essas imagens. Lindo!!!!
Me pareceu deserto... Não é perigoso andar por ele assim não, ou foi um dia específico ou por conta da Pandemia que tava assim?

Confesso que me acendeu ainda mais a vontade de conhecer a cidade depois dessas suas fotos...


----------



## Rdx MG (Jan 19, 2011)

Belíssimas imagens, parabéns.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Muito bom. Excelente rever o CH ludovicense por aqui, fazia tempo que não tinhamos um thread de SLZ. Adorei as fotos!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Muito bom ver novas fotos de São Luís, ver os locais por onde passei quando estive por lá
Quando cheguei em São Luís, eu estava vindo de Fortaleza e depois iria para Teresina, então pensei ficar só 3 dias...acabei ficando 7 dias 
Pois a cidade tem uma vibe maravilhosa que vai lhe contagiando, é o colorido dos prédios, é o som de reggae, é a felicidade do povo maranhense, o sabor da culinária amazônica...ainda alimento o sonho de um dia morar no Maranhão.
Aliás, parece que quando vc foi o centro estava até melhor cuidado do que quando eu fui, havia muitas obras de restauração e urbanização ocorrendo quando estive em São Luís, vc já pegou algumas delas prontas...vlw por trazer essas fotos e com elas minhas boas lembranças, estarei esperando pelas próximas 



VITORCG said:


> Única capital nordestina que ainda não conheço e confesso que fiquei apaixonado pelo Centro Histórico da cidade por essas imagens. Lindo!!!!
> Me pareceu deserto... Não é perigoso andar por ele assim não, ou foi um dia específico ou por conta da Pandemia que tava assim?
> 
> Confesso que me acendeu ainda mais a vontade de conhecer a cidade depois dessas suas fotos...


Deve ser por conta da pandemia, quando estive em São Luís o centro histórico era bem movimentado dia e noite, andava sozinho tranquilamente pois tinha um policiamento intensivo na região


----------



## wandsong (Jan 20, 2013)

São Luís está passando por grandes mudanças. Um antigo prédio localizado no centro histórico, será transformado em shopping popular pra atrair mais gente e o prefeito novo está com um projeto de transformar todo ponto de lixo em praças e já reformou muitas.

Na ilhinha
Antes









Depois


----------



## Compton_ (May 20, 2004)

Não abriu nenhuma foto


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Oi, migo!
Belo thread! As fotos estão lindas, tenho vontade de conhecer São Luís, um dos patrimônios mundiais da Humanidade!

A fiação subterrânea é outro nível, né? Achei um charme!
Aguardando as outras fotos, Ponta...

Bjks


----------



## Netto Guterres (May 11, 2020)

Linda a Ilha do Amor! Francesa de Nascimento mas Portuguesa por adoção !!


----------



## fellx (Oct 5, 2010)

Lindas fotos, amigo!! Parabéns pelo thread!!


----------



## GuttoTHE (Apr 20, 2009)

Belíssimas fotos. São Luís é uma cidade linda!


----------



## Meneses1130 (Oct 3, 2020)

Bela São Luís!


----------



## carlosesa (Dec 4, 2009)

Muito bom! Parabéns!


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Sitio histórico precioso, parabéns pelo thread!


----------



## Fabriciotaunay (May 4, 2014)

Linda São Luís. Saudade muito grande dessa cidade.


----------



## wandsong (Jan 20, 2013)

Tô esperando as outras fotos.


----------



## RodrigoVix (Jan 30, 2007)

Bom ver relatos assim, São Luís me desperta bastante atenção e percebe-se que a cidade está com um aspecto muito bom. Que melhore cada vez mais  

Adorei as fotos e me deu ainda mais curiosidade de conhecê-la.


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

belíssimas fotos, tomara que venha mais


----------



## Ponta Poranense (Apr 18, 2012)

^^

Pessoal, primeiramente quero agradecer a todos os colegas que comentaram :

Agora vamos à parte 2:

Um pouco da parte mordena de São Luís a quarta maior metrópole do Nordeste.

1.









2.









3.










4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.









11. Uma das maiores surpresas a zeladoria dos novos espaços urbanos:









12.









13.









14.









15.









16.









17.









18.









19.









20.









21.









22.









Essas são fotos de uma pequena parte da região contemporânea de SLZ, espero que gostem aguardem que teremos mais fotos de algumas cidades da região metropilitana e dos Lençõis Maranhenses.


----------



## BaianoNato (Aug 21, 2015)

Linda São Luís do Maranhão


----------



## Sidnei ldn (Jun 19, 2020)

Bela São Luís, a cidade tem história! com um patrimonio histórico desse , muito bonito, o que difere a cidades das demais capitais do Nordeste são seus prédios baixinhos, aliás estes prédios não ficam próximo da praia ? ou impressão minha, belo thread Ponta, parabéns.


----------



## heder (Nov 7, 2015)

Sidnei ldn said:


> Bela São Luís, a cidade tem história! com um patrimonio histórico desse , muito bonito, o que difere a cidades das demais capitais do Nordeste são seus prédios baixinhos, aliás estes prédios não ficam próximo da praia ? ou impressão minha, belo thread Ponta, parabéns.


Maceió tem também prédios baixinhos. Alias essa características lá é mais marcante que em São Luís.


----------



## Marcot (Nov 22, 2012)

Fiquei sabendo que esta é uma das 20 melhores cidades do Nordeste pra se viver, tenho vontade de conhecer. Vou me programar para visitar a cidade.


----------

